# The Transporter



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

WHAT DO YOU THINK?

ALSO THE MAIN GUY DOES HE PRACTICE THAI KICKBOXING he hosted a thai kickboxing show for national geographic


----------



## tarabos (Apr 23, 2003)

i thought it was a terrible movie. the only thing in it that was good was the fight scenes...and they weren't all that great by today's standards either.

i honestly don't know what Jason Stathams deal is in regards to what he trains in. i've heard everything TKD to Savate...i don't believe he's a kickboxer though...could be wrong...


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 23, 2003)

I liked the movie alright. But without the great fight scenes I would have hated it. I think he does TKD but I could be wrong. I don't think it was Muay Thai. He prolly does multiple styles.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

iam a fan of cory yuen directing and i liked the fact that it was by the same team as KISS OF THE DRAGON
but i was not happy about the fighting scenes what about the oil scene


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

the main actor of the transporter do any of you know what his latest project is?


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 24, 2003)

I haven't seen this movie yet - didn't know when it was out.  and I was looking forward to see it believe it or not.  I like Jason's accent.  
If the main actor is Jason Statham, then he was in The One with Jet Li.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 24, 2003)

Yea that was him.


----------



## tarabos (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *the main actor of the transporter do any of you know what his latest project is? *



Jason Statham will have a supporting role in the upcoming "The Italian Job" with Marky Mark and Charlese Theron and Edward Norton.

I wouldn't expect to much martial arts action from him in that movie though.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

the transporter came out last year its on dvd now


----------



## MinnieMin (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Yea that was him. *



Sorry, my bad English.  I thought latest mean BEFORE this movie.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

no problem


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 24, 2003)

It just came out last week or so on DVD it should be in all the video stores.


----------



## Posiview (Apr 24, 2003)

I thought it was a great film and well acted.  GREAT fight scene as well.

For more info see: http://www.stathamfans.com/ 

Also, see Lock, stock and two smoking barrels. It's hilarious and violent.

Andy Sheader


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

stratham is also in the ghost of mars with natasha henstridge and ICE CUBE


----------

